# Aristo FB-1 Rock Island???



## tankstew1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just bought a used Aristo FA-1 with the Rock Island name and have not been able to find evidence of an FB-1. I'd love to find another FA and an FB in the Rock Island name if possible. 
Glad to be back here again after being gone for a few years.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my set of Rock Island FA1 and FB1s 

I've seen several sets for sale on Ebay 










Randy


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well Randy, Far be it from me to point it out, but you still dont have one of these for your collection.....HE HE HE
















SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWEET......


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very true Nick 

But if Aristo Craft would just release a Dash 9 in that paint scheme, I'd be looking to sell something to get one. 

Randy


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Very sweet......... i must say if it ever got built id buy a few just cause there cool lookin


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have to have one, Nicholas Smith Trains in Broomall, PA is showing (4) RI FA-1's and (2) Rock Island FB-1's in stock for a kings ransom of $241.50 each. Those are new, old stock, not the latest and greatest from aristo. You might have a chance to get them cheaper at the ECLSTS where they sometimes sell their new old stock for cheap. You might be able to persuade them to sell them to you as a pair, but don't expect much of a discount. What color was the box?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Nick where did the pic come from? Interesting road number. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ 

They came from Railpictures.net 

http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...amp;nseq=8

So what is interesting about # 513?

Randy


----------

